# WTT Feb 2010 club



## goddess25

HI girls

I am going to start trying for baby number 2 in Feb 2010, thought it would be nice to get to know some of you trying at the same time and we can move over to TTC at the same time and not be so overwhelmed.

I am 35, I have a 8 month old son called Euan, I go back to work in Feb as a RN, if I can work out childcare issues and so looking forward to getting pregnant again and having another little baby.


Good Luck to all of us and wow Feb is only 3 months away. Hope it doesnt take long!


----------



## LostTwins

Hi,

I am currently WTT and will be starting again around January or February. I have one son who is 6 years old and we will be trying again in the early part of next year after a miscarriage. 

I work with children both in a hands on capacity and work in facilitating their placement and care with the best possible individuals. 

So...I will be moving over to the TTC board at about the same time as you. 

I can't wait...


----------



## goddess25

Hi Lost, I had a prev m/c too its pretty hard isn't it, it took me awhile to feel ready to try again. Sorry for your loss. Hope we both get pregnant not long after trying.


----------



## parkgirl

I'm going to start trying for #1 in February 2010. I'm a little stressed about it since I'll be turning 30 not long after we start trying. I feel like we may have waited longer than we should have.


----------



## goddess25

welcome parkgirl at 30 you will be fine but I know what you mean. I had my first child just before my 35th birthday and going to try for #2 early in feb. I would like 3 children but I think I will have to be happy with 2 due to my age.


----------



## parkgirl

Thank you. It's nice to see someone else who isn't in their early 20's getting ready to start trying. My DH and I are very excited to start this adventure and are hopeful for a BFP in six months to a year...although sooner would be even better :)


----------



## goddess25

I hope it happens soon for all of us.... I have to get my head around that it might take awhile. I have been pg twice... the first time was an accident and ended in a m/c. Then i got pg with my son on the first cycle trying so i have it in my head that i will get pg in feb... on the first cycle and i know i will be disappointed when AF arrives... but will get my head around it eventually. I need to become more mentally prepared for it not happening.


----------



## goddess25

there must be more girls than this out there going to start trying in Feb. It will be nice to get a little support group going


----------



## Missi

DH and I plan to TTC#1 in April although we are making good progress of re-decorating the house in preparation so would love to think I could join the Feb 2010 group. I am 28 and DH is 31 (almost 32), it's also nice to see some similar age groups. Will keep you posted with our situation.


----------



## parkgirl

Just checking in and hoping you are all doing well. I had a pre TTC appointment with a new doctor last week that went really well. I'm almost positive she will be the one that we go with.


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies :) I started another group not knowing this one was here.. opps silly me :) 

Well my name is Mandy and I have a 6 month old Daughter Layla Louise :) She is my world.. We are getting married on 13th Feb and have decided to start TTC as of the 1st Feb next year. I cant wait :) Fingers crossed we have a honeymoon baby :) I cant wait.... 

How is everyone feeling... Feb is only 3 months away... not long!!!!


----------



## sondra_mama

we are going to start in jan. =]


----------



## mummy to be

Hehehe Jan is close enough.... i bet your excited :) I cant wait to be preggers again! Hopefully this time will be as great as last time with Layla... :)


----------



## Mummy86

Hi, I am also going to be TTC in Feb, my son is 13 months old now.

Cant wait to be pregnant again, I am so broody :)

xxx


----------



## parkgirl

The group is growing :) What is everyone doing to start preparing to TTC?


----------



## goddess25

I didnt do too much to prepare last time, i am trying to lose some weight as have lost none from prev pregnancy, trying to eat well and take some vitamins. I am also taking folic acid. I am so broody for another baby. I cant wait. Euan will be 1 when we start to try.
Its so nice there are more ladies on here now.


----------



## mummy to be

UMmmmm i havent really done much to start prepairing... lol.... (Spelling???) I would like to loose the weight that i havent really lost since having Layla... 

My daughter Layla will be 10 months almost 11 months when we start trying for no. 2 :) Really hopeing for a boy this time :) That my baby making days are over for a while.... Fingers crossed anyways lol.. I am soooooooooo SOOOOOOOOO CLUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy86

I am on a diet, I have lost 3 stone so far, still got a long way to go. I need to lose another 2 stone.

I have also been taking folic acid :)

So nice to be able to talk about it with other girls :) 

xxx


----------



## Loz75

Hi, we're going to TTC in Feb as long as my OH's job is made permanent then. I am looking forward to it as I really want Emm to have a little brother or sister but am a bit scared as I was so sick in my last pregnancy and work part-time and Emm's sleep pattern has turned to s**t again lately so am already knackered. 

I am 34 tho so want to get on with TTC. Our relationship has also been a bit hairy lately so another stressor. Sorry for being negative! I really need to start taking folic acid but havent done anything to prepare yet x


----------



## parkgirl

I'm taking prenatal vitamins and have been working on losing a little weight. Doing a bit more exercising to get into the routine of it for when I am pregnant. I want to be able to continue walking and do other low impact exercise as long into my pregnancy as possible. It's a big stress reliever for me. 

I've also met with a few different doctors and have finally chosen who I will be staying with. She is wonderful and I have a very good friend who has delivered with her and is on her second baby with her. She had me do some blood work to make sure I am immune to rubella and chicken pox. I never had chicken pox as a kid, but when I got the results back, I am immune. Who knows how that works :) 

Other than that, DH is trying to eat a little better. I know it doesn't make that much of a difference for the guy, but he wants to feel like he is doing as much as he can.


----------



## Mummy86

I really enjoy walking too, i have a dog so i get lots of exercise :)

Wish it was feb now 

xxx


----------



## goddess25

Its going to Feb soon enough girls. 
Like some others here I need to lose about 4 stone ideally to be a healthy weight, i only put on 15 lbs in pregnancy so i am planning on losing a stone before feb and hope its the same next time. I figured i might aswell have another baby and then seriously do the dieting. I have been overweight for most of my adult life, eating low fat just does not do it for me i have to go to the gym almost every day and do tonnes of exercise. I dont have the time right now for gym sessions.


----------



## parkgirl

I'd been doing really well, until today. I don't know why but all I can do is think about TTC. I know we have to wait until February, but today has me wishing it were sooner. If it were not for my insurance not starting until after the first of the year (my current insurance doesn't cover any maternity care) I think I would start trying this month.

I need to focus on getting healthier and all of the Christmas craziness that is already starting. Focus on planning our Christmas party and on planning a great New Year's celebration. That will hopefully take my mind off of babies.


----------



## Mummy86

I am glad i'm not the only one who cant think of anything else.

I am counting down the days til we can start TTC.

I am sure it will fly by xxx


----------



## Butterfly1984

Hi, 
we have been TTC for over a year now with no luck! We are going to a wedding in America in September (I live in the UK) and are going to have to stop TTC till Feb because the airline will only let you fly up to 28 weeks pregnant (you can fly up to 36 weeks if it's uncomplicated pregnancy but don't want to risk it!).

AF started today,was our last cycle before stopping TTC and I cried all morning! Haha, anyway I am trying to remain positive and am glad I have found this thread!! 

So what are you guys gonna do to take your mind off waiting, it seems so long away!!

I am going to keep on taking my prenatal vitamins because they recommend that you start them 3 months before TTC as it takes about 3 months for the egg to mature (I think).

Also I am gonna make my hubby eat more fruit n veg as it's about 3 months for his little swimmers to develop!! He's got a sperm analysis next week as my GP is going to start tests on us as we haven't managed to conceive yet!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy86

Sorry you havent conceieved yet hun, fingers crossed for you when you start trying again 

I have a 13 month old son, so he keeps me busy. 

I bought 2 pregnancy magazines today :)

Thats a good idea, i think i will get my fiance to eat better.

Hope the GP gives you some answers :)

xxxxx


----------



## Blob

Can i join you please? I'm TTC in March but its near enough Feb :rofl:


----------



## goddess25

Blob said:


> Can i join you please? I'm TTC in March but its near enough Feb :rofl:


sure its close enough.. Welcome.

Butterfly... I am so sorry you have not conceived yet i hope you get that BFP not long after you start trying. Good Luck and i hope we keep you busy and entertained.

I posted on another thread just a few minutes ago discussing AF and I was quite excited to think that i have only 3-4 cycles left before TTC depending on when they appear. Woohoo
I am amazed how fast the time is passing.


----------



## Mummy86

I have 4 more AF til we start trying to conceive :)

I am driving my fiance mad as its all i want to talk about.

xxx


----------



## Blob

I've only had 1 in a year so i have no idea how many :dohh: Weirdly i just pray she will hurry up and be normal again!


----------



## Mummy86

OMG, only 1 in a year. 

Since having my little boy my periods are all over the place. Some times my cycles are 24 day, 25, 28, 31 and sometimes 34. 

xxx


----------



## Blob

Yuck i'm sooo not looking forward to TTC now though...i thought after my 1st one that i would just go back to normal but its been 2 months now :( 
Are you going to be charting and temping??


----------



## fluffyblue

goddess25 said:


> HI girls
> 
> I am going to start trying for baby number 2 in Feb 2010, thought it would be nice to get to know some of you trying at the same time and we can move over to TTC at the same time and not be so overwhelmed.
> 
> I am 35, I have a 8 month old son called Euan, I go back to work in Feb as a RN, if I can work out childcare issues and so looking forward to getting pregnant again and having another little baby.
> 
> 
> Good Luck to all of us and wow Feb is only 3 months away. Hope it doesnt take long!


Hello im glad you made this thread thank you !

Im Heather i'm 37 and married to Noel with two children Ben (16) and Laura (8). 

We are TTC number 3 for just over two years now but sadly have had 5 MC and an Ectopic of which I am just going through now - day 7 after Methotrexate.

I am seeing both a Fertility Specialist and attending a recurrent miscarriage clinic so well looked after. I have been told i have to wait 3 months (which is Feb 2010) before we can try again so am having a well earned break while lurking around and still learning off BNB.

Lovely to meet you all xxxx


----------



## parkgirl

Hi Heather! Welcome. I'm sorry you have had so much trouble. :hugs: I hope the next few months go fast and are restful for you.



As far as cycles go, I am SO looking forward to not having AF. Mine range from 24-30 days, so it will be interesting trying to pinpoint ovulation. Temping has never worked for me, but I almost always get cramps when I ovulate. It will be such a relief to not have AF for 9 months.


----------



## Mummy86

Hi Heather, sorry you've had so much trouble. I have everything crossed for you.

I wasnt going to chart, i think we will just go with the flow.

I had cramps on wednesday so i guess i was ovulating, so i have a rough idea. 

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Looks like im defo on for feb, EPU just called my HCG levels have dropped by half yipee looks like the methotrexate working and I dont need another shot !!!!!!! 

Thanks for the welcome xx


----------



## Mummy86

Thats brilliant news :)

Roll on Feb xxx


----------



## Blob

Ooooh thats fab!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

Yep and for the whole of December and Jan I promise im not gonna pee on a stick take my temp at all or pop the pills I am gonna have two whole months resting !


----------



## Blob

Good for you... bet you will feel much more relaxed for it :hugs:


----------



## JShaw

Hi all, I'm Jennifer and I'll be TTC in March 2010. I just had my 1st two months ago and doc says I need to wait 6 months before trying again. I originally wanted to try again after 3 months, but ended up having a health scare after 36+4 weeks pregnant and they had to do an emergency c-section to save us both. 

I really want my LO's to be close in age, and also because I'm 34 and have waited long enough! :)


----------



## Blob

:lol: I really want my next ones to be really close together...as close as i can :lol:


----------



## Drazic<3

I think we will be trying again in Feb, it's a provisional time which is bouncing about but it depends on how we both heal mentally, and how quick I can get my body into shape physically. We reckon 4 months will be long enough, but we will see. :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Blob

Hmmm well depending on the outcome of our 'wedding chat' we may be starting earlier :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

Welcome Heather - sad to read about your losses but I am glad things are heading in the right direction.

Jshaw - Welcome. You are the same age as me and I feel the same, I dont really have the time to wait around.

Blob - Hope your AF returns to normal soon

Drazic - hope you are taking lots of time for yourself to heal. I have been through what you have and its tough. I hope you feel ready in Feb so we can all stick together.

Having a nice weekend, yesterday we headed up one of the local mountains its the start of ski season, Euan enjoyed playing in the snow.
HE is now mobile so for hours yesterday and for most of today I am trying to babyproof the house. Its quite a big job, and I am not even going overboard.


----------



## goddess25

Welcome Heather - sad to read about your losses but I am glad things are heading in the right direction.

Jshaw - Welcome. You are the same age as me and I feel the same, I dont really have the time to wait around.

Blob - Hope your AF returns to normal soon

Drazic - hope you are taking lots of time for yourself to heal. I have been through what you have and its tough. I hope you feel ready in Feb so we can all stick together.

Having a nice weekend, yesterday we headed up one of the local mountains its the start of ski season, Euan enjoyed playing in the snow.
HE is now mobile so for hours yesterday and for most of today I am trying to babyproof the house. Its quite a big job, and I am not even going overboard.


----------



## fluffyblue

HI all - great news for me Feb is definately when I can start might even be able to start January dependant on AF. 

Went for bloods on Friday and HCG decreased to 41 from 96 so more than halved which means the ectopic is nearly over. They were really pleased.

I am feeling great now had all our chromosomal tests done and more clotting tests and were advised against sperm analysis done at this stage becuase they are doubtful that is causing my MC as we have got pregnant together 6 times (one live birth) so we are waiting for the results which are due in January.

I have a follow up fertility clinic appt in Feb so im hoping I will get the all clear by then, im really excited. Funnily enough I really feel I can wait and Im looking forward to having something to look forward to !!!

Hope we all had a good weekend and ohhh my tickers decreasing !


----------



## Blob

Thats brillaint news :hugs: Hope you get to start in Jan :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you Goddess. I am taking loads of time, flooding my body with good foods and detoxing and trying to lose weight and stuff. It's good to have something to focus on :hugs:

Fluffyblue, I am so pleased for you. Your strength is amazing and you really make me think I can do this too. Thank you :hugs:

Thank you all for welcoming me :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Well even better news got home and got my appointment through for the recurrent miscarriage clinic wait for it... Next Wednesday 25th !!! Cant believe its gonna be so soon was epecting it to be months !!! Feel like its all happening.

Drazic - thanks hun, you do get an inner strength from somewhere you have to. Its like the longing overtakes the pain (!) but it does and now even patience is something I can do becuase even if I have to lose again to get to the end then so be it however painful it might be cus one day I WILL have that baby and despite all the problems we will get there. And so will you hunni believe you me, look at the brill ladies on first tri, MrsJD, Jaccib they all suffered over 5 losses and now are in 2nd Trimester !!!! THose two ladies have been my inspiration xxx


----------



## parkgirl

DH and I are going to meet with a Parenting Professional this weekend to discuss our parenting plans. We want to be able to go over some hot points and get our feeling out in the open before February gets here. It's kind of like a premarital class, but for people getting ready to be parents. 

We already know a few things we disagree on and we will hopefully find out more things that parents tend to vary in opinion on. Such as punishment, schooling, bedtimes and so on.

Anyone else ever done something like this?


----------



## goddess25

parkgirl - sounds like a great idea to discuss issues and make your feelings known. I had no idea such a thing existed. Who facilitates the discussion?

Fluffyblue - i am so pleased for you everything seems to be heading in the right direction. WOoohoo

I woke up with AF this morning and as much as i hate it, its one more AF closer to trying for our next baby. I feel a bit bad as I already have a little boy, he is only 9 months and I love him to death. I feel as if i am doing a bad thing to him sometimes concentrating on getting pregnant again for another baby. Does this make sense. I am rambling a wee bit. It sounds like peanut is waking up from his nap so I better go and get him and make him some dinner.
I am feeling a bit housebound today, there is so much rain that i dont want to go outside there are flood warnings everywhere and its pretty miserable.

Hope your all having a nice day.


----------



## Mummy86

Dont feel bad hun, i have a 13 month old and as much as i love him i want to give him a little brother or sister.

I get 2 AF's in December, one at the beginning and one at the end :cry:

Cant believe it will be Christmas soon, at least that will distract us for a little bit

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi ladies thanks for your comments I really appreciate it. 

I got a massive headache today hoping its a sign that HCG levels have decreased and natural AF is due.

Having issues with my son at min he 16 and has no idea about his future. He quit 6th form college last week and thought he would be able to drop into a normal college but they cant take him till September 2010 ! So he is job hunting but its not good so we are looking at apprenticeships but its hard not to put pressure on him to get a job when we as adults know there are none out there !!


----------



## Drazic<3

Fingers crossed about the hcg levels hun. We had an 'accident' last night but I know nothing can happen til I stop getting bfps, and my body is still convinced I'm pregnant. Didn't even want to do it tbh, just wanted that 'first time' over with. I have been trying to ring EPU today to see if they will bring my scan date forwards but no luck. Can't wait for that to be over and to stop getting bloody positives when I know I'm not pregnant. :grr:


----------



## Mummy86

I hope your son finds something soon, fingers crossed :)

Drazic, hope it all gets sorted soon for you xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Drazic<3 said:


> Fingers crossed about the hcg levels hun. We had an 'accident' last night but I know nothing can happen til I stop getting bfps, and my body is still convinced I'm pregnant. Didn't even want to do it tbh, just wanted that 'first time' over with. I have been trying to ring EPU today to see if they will bring my scan date forwards but no luck. Can't wait for that to be over and to stop getting bloody positives when I know I'm not pregnant. :grr:

i know that feeling mine are still positive, im on day 11 after methotrexate and still bleeding and know that when they get to 0 AF will start so face at least another 10 days of bleeding :cry:

Hubby is walking round with legs crossed at min and keeps asking "ermmm when will it be over" think he got so used to the regular sex when we were TTC :haha:

You have to laugh or you would cry !:wacko:


----------



## parkgirl

goddess25 said:


> parkgirl - sounds like a great idea to discuss issues and make your feelings known. I had no idea such a thing existed. Who facilitates the discussion?


It's offered through my DH's work. They have a wonderful lady who oversees childcare (plus she has a masters in early childhood education) and she does it for free.


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies.... God i am so clucky!!! I really wish it was Feb already... How old are your LO's for those who already have bubbies??? 
How is everyone?


----------



## goddess25

Hello to everyone today. My little boy is 9 months old, he will be 1 year old when we start trying for #2. I love him right now he is so funny and entertaining but really developing some independence he is crawling and standing up which is great fun. But I am broody for that little newborn bundle who just snuggles with you.


----------



## fluffyblue

mummy to be said:


> Hello ladies.... God i am so clucky!!! I really wish it was Feb already... How old are your LO's for those who already have bubbies???
> How is everyone?

My little ones :haha: are 16 and 8 (she be 9 in Feb) so not so little !!!!
Glutton for punishment arent I with the age gaps but at least ive enjoyed them growing up lol !


----------



## Mummy86

My son is 13 months old and will be 16 months when we start trying.

:)


----------



## goddess25

So I was thinking this morning if some of us manage to get pregnant on the first cycle then this time next year the babies will be born, due to be born or overdue. Its so exciting!

:happydance:


----------



## mummy to be

Awww i never thought about that...... wow that is crazy!!!! Wow.... that is odd :)


----------



## parkgirl

That is exciting to think that it would be possible to have a baby before Christmas next year. Wow!


----------



## Mummy86

That is mad when you think about it. 

Hurry up Feb xxx


----------



## parkgirl

Our meeting with the parenting professional is tomorrow. I'm very excited. It feels like we are moving forward and actually accomplishing something. Makes waiting a little easier right now.


----------



## fluffyblue

Well my HCG levels are at 19 so fingers crossed next Friday I can be discharged !

I am so looking forward to all the parties etc over xmas and new year and then my bday in Jan feel like I can relax and enjoy them (even if I cant drink) but at least I have milestones then its nearly Feb !


----------



## Drazic<3

Fluffy - really chuffed for you about the levels. I am in for a scan next week, so fingers crossed we will get the all clear too. :happydance: 

Well, things tick along here. I have lost just shy of 10lbs since last Wednesday so thats a good start. Trying to build up my confidence and resolve, and I'm beginning to think about the future again. OH wants to start ttc as soon as we get the all clear, but I need to to stronger. LOVE the idea we could have bubs by next Xmas, that is the first time the future has felt happy since losing Edan. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Drazic<3 said:


> Fluffy - really chuffed for you about the levels. I am in for a scan next week, so fingers crossed we will get the all clear too. :happydance:
> 
> Well, things tick along here. I have lost just shy of 10lbs since last Wednesday so thats a good start. Trying to build up my confidence and resolve, and I'm beginning to think about the future again. OH wants to start ttc as soon as we get the all clear, but I need to to stronger. LOVE the idea we could have bubs by next Xmas, that is the first time the future has felt happy since losing Edan. Thank you :hugs:

10 lbs :thumbup: well done I just keep losing £10.00 not LBS :rofl:

You will get better just try and remember the good times and despite the loss thats what it was a loss and its mourned and grieved upon but its put in a little box in your head that comes out when you need it to, never forgotton but not dwelled upon thats how I look at it.

Hubbs is great lets me talk about it when I want but I find that over time it gets easier. I would have been 32 weeks tomorrow !!!! Thats scary and sad but hey life goes on and once 20th Jan (EDD) is over I can really begin again xx


----------



## goddess25

parkgirl - How did the meeting go?

fluffy - glad to hear things are heading in the right direction, I am so pleased for you. I hope you enjoy the holiday season and you can enjoy yourself and concentrate on you before trying in Feb. I can sympathise with you thinking about what if in terms of weeks, I did that too with my prev M/C i know i have not experienced it like you, but I did keep thinking it would be X amount of weeks now and then at the due date and just after i felt pretty sad again, thinking baby should be here. You will all have babies soon.

Drazic - hope everythign goes well with the scan, and well done you for losing 10lbs in under a week wow. I am munching cookies as we speak so my weight loss goal isnt going to well as you can see.

Anyway glad to hear your all doing well. Nothing much happening here I had a weekend out with the girls and went hiking too with friends while OH stayed at home looking after the baby so it was a nice weekend.

Hope you all have a good week.


----------



## Drazic<3

Not long now girls, time is ticking down! Thank you for the good luck wishes, will let you know how it went tomorrow when I am out the hospital. Though, if it all goes well I might be going for a pub lunch and a pint before anything else! :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Well D Day tomorrow wish me luck xx


----------



## parkgirl

goddess25 said:


> parkgirl - How did the meeting go?

It went very well. DH and I left with a lot to talk about. She gave us some great books to read and some check lists to go over. She said we were the first couple to come to her before we were pregnant and is now thinking about starting a program specifically for pre parents.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi well phase one done see below ! 

One test was positive for the below, lupus anticoagulant antiphospholipid syndrome which can increase women's chances of recurrent miscarriages. The reason for this is unclear; some researchers believe that antiphospholipid syndrome causes tiny blood clots to block the blood supply to the placenta. Others believe that having antiphospholipid syndrome may interfere with the fertilized egg&#8217;s ability to implant in the lining of the uterus.!

More testing in 6 weeks when hcg levels are 0 so gotta wait till 6th Jan but im ok with that !!


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there girls... how are you all????

I am sooooo dam clucky! lol..... i am dying to start trying.... 
I have been getting pains in my tummy like stretching pains... I have been getting up ALOT at night to wee...... but BFN when i take test :( I dont understand. i am also bloated.... just feel yuck.... :( Maybe it is all hormonal. I am even leaking lol..... :(


----------



## buttonnose82

hey girls, can i join?

we are starting TTC around feb, we are just waiting 2 more cycles so could be late jan. 

We are waiting because we are getting married in june but happy to be up to 20 weeks along at the wedding :)


----------



## Mummy86

Of course you can hun 

Good luck for TTC xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Parkgirl and Fluffy, I am really pleased everything went well at your appointments. Fluff hun, that sounds really difficult to find out, but fingers crossed that knowledge with stop you suffering next time :hugs:

I had my scan today and got the all clear! Weirdly happy, if that makes sense. Obviously not about Edan, but that the medical side is over. They said my ovaries look fantastic and are ready to pop - tease or what?! However, we will be waiting a little. Probably two periods as suggested which should take us to Jan/Feb still.

Hope everyone is doing okay today :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Drazic<3 said:


> Parkgirl and Fluffy, I am really pleased everything went well at your appointments. Fluff hun, that sounds really difficult to find out, but fingers crossed that knowledge with stop you suffering next time :hugs:
> 
> I had my scan today and got the all clear! Weirdly happy, if that makes sense. Obviously not about Edan, but that the medical side is over. They said my ovaries look fantastic and are ready to pop - tease or what?! However, we will be waiting a little. Probably two periods as suggested which should take us to Jan/Feb still.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay today :hugs:

Brill news hun - take your time tho :hugs:

I actually want to wait even though they said they would treat me as showing positive i still feel I owe it to them to wait, they said they will look after me during pregnancy so I spose I need to wait.

Gonna wait for AF in December and see how we feel in January its gonna be mid jan anway so near as damn it !


----------



## goddess25

Welcome Buttonnose... its nice to have so many of us here in the same position and we can move to TTC together so its a bit easier.

Parkgirl - sounds like the meeting went well. Well done.

Drazic - so glad to hear that the scan went well. I am so pleased for you. Its good to wait the recommended time so you can recover a wee bit more emotionally too. I have had a m/c and it took me awhile to recover from that before i felt able to try again. you ladies are so inspirational.

fluffy - glad to hear they found something so you can work towards it armed with the knowledge they can help you. What treatment can they offer you. What more testing needs to be done.


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls. I think we need to wait, even though thinking about being pregnant is taking over my every waking hour! I miss it so so much. Can't wait until Feb! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy86

Not long to go now girls. 

I am keeping the pregnancy magazine publishers in business, i cant stop buying them.

Glad everyone is ok :thumbup:

Any plans for the weekend? 

xxx


----------



## parkgirl

It's Thanksgiving today here and it's been hard seeing all the families together. There are babies everywhere. :crib: Babies and pregnant ladies. Two of my cousins are due just after the first of the year. I know we will start trying soon, but it could be months to...I can't say it...before we get a BFP.


----------



## fluffyblue

goddess25 said:


> fluffy - glad to hear they found something so you can work towards it armed with the knowledge they can help you. What treatment can they offer you. What more testing needs to be done.

Gotta have repeat lupus tests in 6 weeks but am awaiting chromosome tests anyway.

May have HSG dependant on results. 

Think alot of the testing and treatment will happen when PG !


----------



## goddess25

We will all be there soon ladies. Everyone is heading in the right direction. Happy Thanksgiving for those of you in the US.

Not sure what I am doing over the weekend OH is off weekends, thinking about going snowshoeing up one of the mountains on Sat and then swimming on Sun and thats about it. Might go on the Christmas train around Stanely Park but its opening weekend and might wait until its a bit closer to Christmas so its more festive with the little one.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi well ive been discharged from EPU today !

HCG levels down to 3 !

She said 3 months from today to start TTC and I said WTF ! But im ok with Feb she just said make sure you have at least 2 periods which is fine with me, just hope it appears soon but I can start folic acid and b vits today so countdown begins xxx


----------



## parkgirl

fluffyblue said:


> Hi well ive been discharged from EPU today !
> 
> HCG levels down to 3 !
> 
> She said 3 months from today to start TTC and I said WTF ! But im ok with Feb she just said make sure you have at least 2 periods which is fine with me, just hope it appears soon but I can start folic acid and b vits today so countdown begins xxx

:happydance: That is great news!


----------



## parkgirl

I just got off the phone with my employer and they are letting me to go full time so I can get company benefits!! :dance: I am so very excited. This is going to help us out so much. I"ll only be working about 5-10 more hours a week, but it's enough to get health insurance through them. Now, instead of paying $500 a month for coverage, it's only going to cost us about $100 a month. This is such a giant weight lifted off of us.


----------



## goddess25

fluffy - great news. Its always so nice when you can start those pre vits and folic acid.

Parkgirl - thats fantastic news. What a difference having your health insurance is going to make, great savings... woohoo


----------



## Drazic<3

Excellent news girls, things are looking up for us all! :hugs:

Pretty please universe could I have my AF soon? I want to join the good news! 

:kiss:


----------



## parkgirl

It's December!! Things are moving forward and with all of the holiday events going on over the next few weeks, I think this month is going to fly.

How is everyone doing with the wait?


----------



## goddess25

I am doing ok with the wait right now... I have a busy December, heading home to the UK for 3 weeks in Jan to see our families so thats a busy and a pretty quick month I am sure too and then before I know it its going to be feb and the ttc month woohoo. My Af comes middle of the month normally so it will be towards the end of Feb when I start trying.

When is everyone else planning to start in Feb?


----------



## parkgirl

If AF stays on track, it looks like I will ovulate between the 12th and 14th of Feb. If we happen to get super lucky, it would be fun to conceive on Valentines day...plus, that's my DH's b-day.


----------



## Drazic<3

Where abouts in the UK are you visiting goddess? 

Yay parkgirl! That would be lovely!

I have been driving myself loopy the last few days. Have been getting pos opks, so will hopefully get AF around 16th December. I keep looking at my OH, thinking about the OV and wondering why the hell we don't get :sex:!!!! But I know why, my body and my mind need a break. Very glad things seem to be getting back to normal so quick, just can't wait until 2 weeks time. If AF comes and I am in a cycle I will be a very happy lady!!!!

There is no such thing as privacy or TMI on this forum is there :rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

well girls, our tickers are now blow 2 months!

Christmas & new year should hopefully help at least the next 30 of the days pass nice and quickly!


----------



## Drazic<3

YAY! :happydance:


----------



## buttonnose82

it's nice to know there are so many of us all going to be moving to TTC together :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi all well I just want my AF to come !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

Im having all sorts of cramps. HCG was 3 last friday so I presume its nil by now have the belly ache from hell at the min.

I have posted in CBFM on TTC and completely ignored !!! Really dont feel like posting in there again feel at home in here now. 

Hubby is getting his libido back as well so fingers crossed the witch will arrive soon !


----------



## parkgirl

AF comes in a few days and I'm sad. I've felt sad all day. I have never experienced this before. Feeling sad that AF is going to show. It's funny how you spend years being thankful that you're NOT pregnant, but now it's sad knowing you aren't. I'm ready to start now.


----------



## Drazic<3

fluffyblue said:


> Hi all well I just want my AF to come !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> 
> Im having all sorts of cramps. HCG was 3 last friday so I presume its nil by now have the belly ache from hell at the min.
> 
> I have posted in CBFM on TTC and completely ignored !!! Really dont feel like posting in there again feel at home in here now.
> 
> Hubby is getting his libido back as well so fingers crossed the witch will arrive soon !

Oh hun, huge :hugs: - I am terrified of AF, as much as I am hoping for it to come. I think I am OV right now and just that is agony! Our poor bodies. Fingers crossed for AF soon! :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello ladies I have decided to join you if thats ok?

I'm Shazza, 35 from Buckinghamshire. Hubby and I have just gone through a missed miscarriage which I am currently recovering from. We are keen to start trying again once I've had my first AF so by my estimates we should be trying around February 2010 :)

Am going to try and use the time waiting to lose a bit of weight, hit the gym and start getting my body prepared with conception vitamins etc will give me something to concentrate on until the time comes.

Hope to move over TTC with you all in a few months :D


----------



## goddess25

Drazic - I am going to Scotlans for 3 weeks not the best time of year for a visit granted. I am sure it will rain the entire time. My hubby and I are both from Glasgow so both our families are there and all our friends so going home for visit. Cant wait esp for food stuff which is sad I know. I am looking forward to some decent Indian food and the chocolate.

FLuffy - Am sure its not going to be long till your AF returns. I have heard other people saying similar stuff about the TTC section at least we can all move over together, so there will be lots of friendly people there.

SMileyshazza - welcome to our little thread and WTT. I am so sorry for your loss. I think your doing the right thing having a little time out to recover. A few of us in this section have had m/c too including myself, so i know how your feeling right now.


I had no idea our tickers were under 2 months now isnt that scary in a way. I think my WTT ticker has disappeared I must make a new one.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi girls, my name is Sam - had 2 miscarriages this year but following a visit to the docs today and the fact i have to have a colposcopy on Dec 22nd I think its safe to say we will only be able to start trying in Feb due to the cycles etc. 

Would love to do this sooner but its obviously better to get the colposcopy done along with any necessary treatment (hopefully won't need it). 

Really looking forward to sharing our journey with you all, in the meantime I am on the usual keep fit, lose weight goal and hopefully the incentive of having a baby will make me stick to my guns more.

Good luck girls x x


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey Kitty darling :hugs: Good to see you on this thread gorgeous.

Goddess, have a wonderful time. I haven't been to Scotland since I was a babe, must go sometime.

Well, my body is officially a wreck. After a full on 100% OPK this morning... I get my period :dohh: - God knows what's going on, but on the bright side, I got my period! Whilst Edan will be in my heart forever, it is officially over physically. I feel both happy and sad, weird. :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

im sulking...:growlmad:[-X

i just cannot talk to my son, he is 16 and a brat. Im more of a child for ignoring him but i cant help it, he really hurt me the past couple of days !


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi everyone 

I'm Charlie and I turned 30 in Sept. I have a 2yr old daughter, called Isabella. 

I would love to join this group if I may as I reckon i'll be ready to try for #2 late Jan/Feb as I am just getting over my missed miscarriage (had my ERPC Mon) and want to wait for one or two cycles first so it should hopefully tie in with when you lovely ladies are hoping to TTC. 

xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well girlies, I am I think the day before my period will happen, been having all kinds of symptoms this week as some of the girls reading my other threads will know. But my tummy is so bloated, cramps come and go. Really restless at night and having really warm nights as I used to. Its as though I have forgotten what it feels like to have a straight period! Hoping it does come and then thats a cycle off my list, I don't fancy the idea of waiting another 2 weeks and suffering with the bloat for then. Its Day 27 in the AF cycle house! I have even told my friend I won't be out on a girlie night tomoz as I look pregnant and very spotty, just feel crappy physically.

Hope the rest of you are doing well today x x


----------



## SmileyShazza

I'm not too bad today. Feeling pretty good actually, am suprised at how well I've been feeling after my op on Tuesday. I'm now concentrating on where to go from here - first step weight loss! I think I might go for a leisurely walk round the local lake this afternoon may as well use this time off work for something worthwhile instead of watching crap daytime TV. Seeing as I can't do anything too strenuous at the moment I thought a gentle walk should be ok.

We have a busy weekend planned. Am going to be seeing people for the first time since everything happened but I think it is going to do us good to get out and have a nice night out with close friends. I've also got a makeover booked at MAC for tomorrow so maybe a nice bit of pampering will be just the tonic after the past couple of weeks :)

I hope everyone else is ok today. Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:hi: hey ladies! well we were originally going to start in september 2010 after our holiday to turkey, but we cant shake off the overwhelming feeling of having a baby to bring home :nope: 
Partner is going to tell his parents (who booked the holiday for us all to go) that we want to try for a baby and wat ever money they lose we will pay them back! i no we sound selfish but we so want a baby and the age gap is getting bigger for my son who is 4...so partner said start FEB!:happydance:
I miss my little angel so much i hope he wil bless us with a healthy baby :flower:


----------



## parkgirl

Our group keeps getting bigger. How exciting. It will be fun to all move over to ttc together.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hello newbies welcome to our little group. Its nice to have so many new ladies but sad to read your stories im so sorry for all your angels - we should never have to suffer that pain xx

Sorry for my rant yesterday - have managed to grunt at my son today so its a start to us talking lol.

Im still waiting for AF but have got mega sore boobs so dont think it will be long. 

Started my folic acid and aspirin again today on dox advice so im under starters orders....

I got a quiet weekend planned my daughter has a horseriding lesson and its x factor semi final night tomorrow !!

Also Laura sings at Symphony Hall on Sunday night in the Christmas Stars concert so im bursting with pride and excitement at seeing her there!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Mommy2Kian said:


> :hi: hey ladies! well we were originally going to start in september 2010 after our holiday to turkey, but we cant shake off the overwhelming feeling of having a baby to bring home :nope:
> Partner is going to tell his parents (who booked the holiday for us all to go) that we want to try for a baby and wat ever money they lose we will pay them back! i no we sound selfish but we so want a baby and the age gap is getting bigger for my son who is 4...so partner said start FEB!:happydance:
> I miss my little angel so much i hope he wil bless us with a healthy baby :flower:

Welcome!! I think you're right to bring things forward if that's the way you feel. There's never a right time to be honest so if it wasn't the holiday it would be something else so its best to just hope for the best and if you get your BFP it will be so worth it, then you can deal with the knock on effect, your OH's parents will understand i'm sure, after all it will be a new grandchild for them to get excited about, there will be plenty more holidays to come. xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

fluffyblue said:


> Hello newbies welcome to our little group. Its nice to have so many new ladies but sad to read your stories im so sorry for all your angels - we should never have to suffer that pain xx
> 
> Sorry for my rant yesterday - have managed to grunt at my son today so its a start to us talking lol.
> 
> Im still waiting for AF but have got mega sore boobs so dont think it will be long.
> 
> Started my folic acid and aspirin again today on dox advice so im under starters orders....
> 
> I got a quiet weekend planned my daughter has a horseriding lesson and its x factor semi final night tomorrow !!
> 
> Also Laura sings at Symphony Hall on Sunday night in the Christmas Stars concert so im bursting with pride and excitement at seeing her there!

Don't apologise, when I think back to what I was like as a teenager, especially at 16, if fills me with dread, my little one's tantrums are bad enough already at age 2! They do say it gets harder but know it will be well worth it. That's lovely that your daughter will be singing at Symphony Hall, you must be so proud...who needs X factor!!! Just kidding, i'm also addicted and can't wait for tomorrow's semi final!


----------



## BeanieBaby

SmileyShazza said:


> I'm not too bad today. Feeling pretty good actually, am suprised at how well I've been feeling after my op on Tuesday. I'm now concentrating on where to go from here - first step weight loss! I think I might go for a leisurely walk round the local lake this afternoon may as well use this time off work for something worthwhile instead of watching crap daytime TV. Seeing as I can't do anything too strenuous at the moment I thought a gentle walk should be ok.
> 
> We have a busy weekend planned. Am going to be seeing people for the first time since everything happened but I think it is going to do us good to get out and have a nice night out with close friends. I've also got a makeover booked at MAC for tomorrow so maybe a nice bit of pampering will be just the tonic after the past couple of weeks :)
> 
> I hope everyone else is ok today. Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend?

Am so glad you're still on the up Shazza. I defo feel like i'm much better today have ran out of painkillers and actually feel like I don't need them anymore as just have the odd cramp and feel a bit tender but don't think its too healthy to be popping all these pills! 

Good plan with your walk, sounds lovely. I have just had a call from a friend who gave birth on Tues in the same hospital I had my op in Mon and she's asked me to look after her little one this arvo. She's the same age as Bella so 2, so that should be interesting as they'll be running rings round me. Feel a bit miffed that out of all our friends i'm the one she's asked, not a thought of how i'm recovering, she also has her parents staying so lots of pairs of hands. Have had from both her and her hubby that i'm the lucky one at the mo as everyone else is heavily preggers or struggling with a toddler and a newborn! You would think they don't know what i'm going through but they do! Her OH also said yesterday when I ran into him at nursery, oh well we've got 2 so you could always borrow one of ours for the day and then today I get the call asking me to babysit! Got to rise above it I know they mean well. 

Re the weekend we have a family pre-xmas get together tomorrow which should be nice and then I have a girly lunch with two girlfriends on Sun. I have told them both so I don't feel I need to put a brave face on as was getting really anxious about what I was gonna talk about it. Now I know I can talk if I want but if I would rather not I can just listen to what they've been up to and take my mind off it. 

I hope you all enjoy your weekends, have fun at your makeover Shazza, make sure you treat yourself to lots of goodies!

I hope everyone who has or is about to get their first AF is feeling ok and you're not too uncomfortable. I am dreading mine but know I need it to happen for us to start TTC so its all good. Need to stop bleeding from the op first though, that would be a start, keeps stopping and starting! 

xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well I was meant to be having a girly night out but not going now cos I just feel pap. However I am being constructive with my time, and planning stuff with the house and getting it ready for xmas. Want to finish painting upstairs and then give the house a winter clean ready for my xmas tree on Sunday.
Also planning on doing a bit of a pamper me thinks and a bit of a stuff my face but only after exercise.

Your daughter must be really good, I bet thats a really nice evening and you are right to be proud. On the X Factor front not my thing this one haven't got into it at all. So for me I will be chilling with a dvd then.
Enjoy your weekend girls x x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks for the welcome...yay for x factor ohh and im a celebrity get me outa here final tonight go gino d'acampo!:haha:


----------



## fluffyblue

Mommy2Kian said:


> Thanks for the welcome...yay for x factor ohh and im a celebrity get me outa here final tonight go gino d'acampo!:haha:

i havent watched much im a celeb but i love kim and gino !

On the xfactor i want Joe to win..


----------



## fluffyblue

KittyKatBabe said:


> Well I was meant to be having a girly night out but not going now cos I just feel pap. However I am being constructive with my time, and planning stuff with the house and getting it ready for xmas. Want to finish painting upstairs and then give the house a winter clean ready for my xmas tree on Sunday.
> Also planning on doing a bit of a pamper me thinks and a bit of a stuff my face but only after exercise.
> 
> Your daughter must be really good, I bet thats a really nice evening and you are right to be proud. On the X Factor front not my thing this one haven't got into it at all. So for me I will be chilling with a dvd then.
> Enjoy your weekend girls x x

Yeah she ok and we are really looking forward to it... 

I like the idea of chilling we have got 2012 on DVD (bit naughty but nice lol) and boy am i in the mood for CHOCOLATE !


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

Thanks so much for all your support - but now first AF is here we have decided we are going to get straight back into trying. Probably more so NTNP, but we don't want to wait anymore. We will probably still be there in Feb, but we still want to give it a go. No pressure, and when my body is ready to try again then we are sure it will do what it needs to do - and we will be blessed with a perfect, earthly baby.

I'll keep dropping by, just consider it me warming up for you! Cannot wait to see you all over there so soon. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for your friendship. Loads of love :hugs:


----------



## BeanieBaby

fluffyblue said:


> Mommy2Kian said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome...yay for x factor ohh and im a celebrity get me outa here final tonight go gino d'acampo!:haha:
> 
> i havent watched much im a celeb but i love kim and gino !
> 
> On the xfactor i want Joe to win..Click to expand...

I never watch i'm a celeb but have to admit i've become such a couch potato with all this that I have been on and off.....Gino to win! 

Oh and definitely Joe to win, reckon Simon's boys will get contracts anyway as he's bound to look after them so reckon Joe's more deserving and hasn't sung a bad note!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Drazic<3 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Thanks so much for all your support - but now first AF is here we have decided we are going to get straight back into trying. Probably more so NTNP, but we don't want to wait anymore. We will probably still be there in Feb, but we still want to give it a go. No pressure, and when my body is ready to try again then we are sure it will do what it needs to do - and we will be blessed with a perfect, earthly baby.
> 
> I'll keep dropping by, just consider it me warming up for you! Cannot wait to see you all over there so soon. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for your friendship. Loads of love :hugs:

Good luck babe, v. excited to see you're ready to move over and congrats on being the first from the group - we'll be sure to stalk your progress! Lots of love xxx


----------



## parkgirl

Drazic<3 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Thanks so much for all your support - but now first AF is here we have decided we are going to get straight back into trying. Probably more so NTNP, but we don't want to wait anymore. We will probably still be there in Feb, but we still want to give it a go. No pressure, and when my body is ready to try again then we are sure it will do what it needs to do - and we will be blessed with a perfect, earthly baby.
> 
> I'll keep dropping by, just consider it me warming up for you! Cannot wait to see you all over there so soon. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for your friendship. Loads of love :hugs:

:dust:
That's great! I hope it all goes wonderfully for you.


----------



## fluffyblue

I have just realised I have been diddling myself out of a whole 7 days so I have changed my ticker, I can officially (well depends on when AF shows) start again on 29th Jan !! But im gonna stay with feb as its a nice month (hubby and daughters birthday) !

Ohhhhhhhhh and go Gino :rofl:


----------



## goddess25

Drazic<3 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Thanks so much for all your support - but now first AF is here we have decided we are going to get straight back into trying. Probably more so NTNP, but we don't want to wait anymore. We will probably still be there in Feb, but we still want to give it a go. No pressure, and when my body is ready to try again then we are sure it will do what it needs to do - and we will be blessed with a perfect, earthly baby.
> 
> I'll keep dropping by, just consider it me warming up for you! Cannot wait to see you all over there so soon. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for your friendship. Loads of love :hugs:

Drazic so glad your AF finally arrived. I am wishing you the best of luck in the world and look forward to seeing you in TTC section. Make sure you keep popping in here to let us know how your doing. I am pleased for you.
Wishing you a speedy :bfp: and lots of :dust:

we will miss you in here.

For all you new girls just joined over the past few days welcome to our club and hope we all get good news quickly once we start trying. Its sad that there are so many women in this thread who have had m/c, as fluffy said we should not have to go through that. Best of luck to all of us next year, i look forward to getting to know more of you.

In regards to the weekend not sure whats happening.. we are taking our cat to the vet tomorrow for her annual check up and vaccinations and then we might cycle around stanely park. On sunday going to the Rogers Christmas parade its a huge parade of floats and Santa and then heading to Stanely Park to go on the Christmas train. It should be fun!

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Wishing you the best of luck Drazic!!! xXx :hugs:


----------



## parkgirl

Well, it looks as though I am going to leave you all a few months early. I received conformation from my new insurance company that my maternity coverage went into effect on December 1st. After talking to DH about it, he wants to start TTC now. Well, after my dear AF has left. This is all happening fast. I am excited to start trying now, but I was also mentally prepared to start in February.


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks for the lovely messages. Wishing healthy bfp for all of us very soon :hugs:

Great news Parkgirl, good luck! -x-


----------



## mummy to be

Awwwwww girls.... i am so jealous of you who are heading on over to TTC... i wish i was able to :( I am sooooooo broody!!! I cant believe it! I know that i need to stay here for another month and a bit..... it is for the best.. for Layla... but doesnt make it any wasier to stay here lol... :) 

Good luck to you who have headed on over to the next phase :) I cant wait to hear all about your BFP'S!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

To all those moving over to TTC am very excited for you all :happydance: am sending you huge amounts of 

:dust:

and will be keeping everything (well ok maybe not everything) crossed that you get a :BFP: very very soon :D

Hopefully I will see you over there very soon, as soon as AF has come and gone I shall be crossing over too :)

To all the ladies staying in here - we don't have long to wait. We will be crossing over sooner than you know it :winkwink:


----------



## mummy to be

Shazza - i agree after Christmas and New Years it wont be long to wait at all :) 
Plus we are getting married in Feb as well so i will at least have to to take my mind off things :) woot woot :)


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Girls, every day is getting closer. I am still waiting on my AF - cramps are a bit more serious now so I am really hoping that its here today. This is the first time in months I have been willing the arrival of AF lol. I just can't wait to get this one over with then I am one step closer.

I am also only 14 days from getting my colposcopy and I am very postive that this will be clear and sorted so it will be all systems go from there on in. I will have missed my probably ov for december but I am starting the bd routine immediately haha. 

Anyhoo, hope we all had a lovely weekend, I got my xmas tree up this weekend and did a lot of cleaning and decorating so I feel good as I got work done in the house. Its my first xmas in this house as i only moved in officially in the new year ( I had spent xmas in the house last year but I still had my own house then - so quite excited)

Hope we all have a nice week x x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi all hope we all had a great weekend. I went to Symphony Hall in Birmingham last nite to watch my daughter sing and OMG what a fantastic nite, I kept crying becuase I was bursting with pride, dont know what comes over me sometimes.

Im still awaiting the darling witch to arrive no sign, now on day 30 after Methotrexate and my boobs are absolutely killing me and I am feeling so sick, if it wasnt for the fact that we havent had any sex since the methotrexate I would swear I was pregnant !!.

I am having a wobble at the min re feelings and emotions but I will be ok - Xmas do Friday woopeeeeeeeee !!


----------



## fluffyblue

Well she has arrived in the last few minutes started spotting which means I now have a months grace wahey so relieved body is getting back to normal.


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congrats on moving over to TTC parkgirl that's great news, all the best of luck and see you over there soon! 

Congats to you too fluffyblue on af arriving, am so jealous, i'm still bleeding from my ERPC mon so seems a long way off for me :cry: Glad to hear the concert went well, but sad to hear your feeling emotional. I have been the same over the weekend, think I tried to do way too much and its set me back a bit. Just gotta start getting into the xmas spirit now to get me out of depression and bring some positive mental attitude back! 

xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Girls, 

I am still waiting, really thought it was here this morning and would be here by lunch - had a few burny cramps which I normally get, but nothing. Its such a stubborn bugger, I too would swear I was pregnant as I have been every other time period been this late but I am not, no symptoms and negative test on Fri (had to check to make sure lol). 

Just think from the natural m/c that my normal cycle is being knocked out.

I hate waiting I am so impatient lol x


----------



## fluffyblue

BeanieBaby said:


> Congrats on moving over to TTC parkgirl that's great news, all the best of luck and see you over there soon!
> 
> Congats to you too fluffyblue on af arriving, am so jealous, i'm still bleeding from my ERPC mon so seems a long way off for me :cry: Glad to hear the concert went well, but sad to hear your feeling emotional. I have been the same over the weekend, think I tried to do way too much and its set me back a bit. Just gotta start getting into the xmas spirit now to get me out of depression and bring some positive mental attitude back!
> 
> xxx

Hey hun remember you count the day of the ERPC as day 1 of a cycle and you will or should ovulate before next AF arrives ! I ovulated exactly 16 days after my last ERPC !


----------



## fluffyblue

KittyKatBabe said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I am still waiting, really thought it was here this morning and would be here by lunch - had a few burny cramps which I normally get, but nothing. Its such a stubborn bugger, I too would swear I was pregnant as I have been every other time period been this late but I am not, no symptoms and negative test on Fri (had to check to make sure lol).
> 
> Just think from the natural m/c that my normal cycle is being knocked out.
> 
> I hate waiting I am so impatient lol x

To be honest with my symptoms I would never have guessed it was coming. I usually get sore boobs but they disappear about 3/4 days before AF arrives. I really thought it was gonna take some time after ectopic. But hey ho, at least we shall wait and see how long this one and after next one that cycle I can TTC - just hope its not 6th Jan cus thats the date of my recurrent miscarriage testing !!!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Fluffyblue I am sure your body will be back in the swing I also hope it doesn't land on the 6th Jan so you can have your testing done. What kind of thing do they do? Do you know? I have just booked a scan to check I am all clear from my natural loss, they have put me in for the morning, I am hoping it makes it appear as these things happen that way if you know what i mean lol, then I can just rebook the appointment.x


----------



## fluffyblue

I have had the first round of bloods done when we saw the fertility man back in September these were the first set which appear to have been normal. 

I had a short LP so they put me on Clomid to bring ovulation forward which I think resulted in an over ripe egg which resulted in the ectopic. Then the RMC specialist said that I didnt need clomid as my ovulation wasnt an issue. 

We had (hubby and I) chromosomal testing done at EPU about 4 weeks ago this takes about 8-12 weeks for results.

So at the RMC I have to have a full history ie full graphic description of all 5 losses (and ectopic) why where how when etc. I have to have a full scan which ive already had previously, infection testing ie swabs etc and from there who knows. She has mentioned a HSG (lap and dye) to check tubes uterus shape etc so may need that but it appears my problem is not conceiving its keeping hold of it. I have a positive antibody test which would be the problem with clotting however this would naturally be positive as I was pregnant when they tested me so its being redone in January.

Part of me wants to get PG again and part of me knows its best to wait till at least the chromosome tests come back, which should be early Jan. 

Im quite lucky becuase the fertility clinic still want to see me for tests for prior to conception and the RMC want to see me for tests after conception so I have got full cover


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Thats really good, I wish you all the luck in the world with it, I have heard lots of positive things and by being seen by a specialist is a really big step in the right direction for you hun. 

It will make for a nice new year being able to try and plan for a 2010 baby, I am sure it will be our year for our sticky beans this one hun. x

Clomid? Do they describe this is they think its an ov issue? I am hoping my experiences are as the doctor says bad luck ( I hate them saying that but no other way to describe it) but I am also positive that should it happen again it just helps me like you to get the necessary help I need to become a mother next year. So positivity is key x


----------



## SmileyShazza

fluffyblue said:


> Hey hun remember you count the day of the ERPC as day 1 of a cycle and you will or should ovulate before next AF arrives ! I ovulated exactly 16 days after my last ERPC !

Really? I didn't realise this. I thought that I would have to wait for my first AF after the ERPC to come and then start counting from there.

So just to clarify if I had my ERPC last Tuesday I should be counting that as day 1 of this cycle?


----------



## KittyKatBabe

SmileyShazza said:


> fluffyblue said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun remember you count the day of the ERPC as day 1 of a cycle and you will or should ovulate before next AF arrives ! I ovulated exactly 16 days after my last ERPC !
> 
> Really? I didn't realise this. I thought that I would have to wait for my first AF after the ERPC to come and then start counting from there.
> 
> So just to clarify if I had my ERPC last Tuesday I should be counting that as day 1 of this cycle?Click to expand...

Hi Smiley, 

Yip that is CD1 even though it was a procedure its the first day of your new cycle. So you are Day 6 now if my maths right lol
x x


----------



## goddess25

Parkgirl - Congratulations and wishing you the best of luck in the world, hope that i dont see you in TTC section when I move over, but hope i catch up with you in 1st tri. Good Luck!

Fluffy - When I was reading your post about you feeling really emotional, I felt for you btu was also thinking that girls period is going to come so soon, and voila there it was in your next post. I am so pleased for you on AF finally arriving.


----------



## fluffyblue

goddess25 said:


> Parkgirl - Congratulations and wishing you the best of luck in the world, hope that i dont see you in TTC section when I move over, but hope i catch up with you in 1st tri. Good Luck!
> 
> Fluffy - When I was reading your post about you feeling really emotional, I felt for you btu was also thinking that girls period is going to come so soon, and voila there it was in your next post. I am so pleased for you on AF finally arriving.

I know lol makes sense now, just an emotional train wreck lol.

Im ok today AF so heavy, not painful just heavy !!

Went to a meeting today and TWO pregnant women were there cant believe how many people are up the duff lol, think its gods way of making me deal with it, put so many pregnant people in front of me and I have no choice BUT to deal with it !!!


----------



## fluffyblue

SmileyShazza said:


> fluffyblue said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun remember you count the day of the ERPC as day 1 of a cycle and you will or should ovulate before next AF arrives ! I ovulated exactly 16 days after my last ERPC !
> 
> Really? I didn't realise this. I thought that I would have to wait for my first AF after the ERPC to come and then start counting from there.
> 
> So just to clarify if I had my ERPC last Tuesday I should be counting that as day 1 of this cycle?Click to expand...

Absolutely hun so you should be about day 7 of your cycle now ! Ovulation can be early or late or even on time but check using opk but remember you may still have some HCG so wait till negative test. My HPT went negative about 5 days after ERPC xx


----------



## fluffyblue

KittyKatBabe said:


> Thats really good, I wish you all the luck in the world with it, I have heard lots of positive things and by being seen by a specialist is a really big step in the right direction for you hun.
> 
> It will make for a nice new year being able to try and plan for a 2010 baby, I am sure it will be our year for our sticky beans this one hun. x
> 
> Clomid? Do they describe this is they think its an ov issue? I am hoping my experiences are as the doctor says bad luck ( I hate them saying that but no other way to describe it) but I am also positive that should it happen again it just helps me like you to get the necessary help I need to become a mother next year. So positivity is key x


Thanks hun for your words. I am keeping positive got no choice ! I do envisage it happening again but I know I am covered. I will just keep going xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

mummy to be said:


> Shazza - i agree after Christmas and New Years it wont be long to wait at all :)
> Plus we are getting married in Feb as well so i will at least have to to take my mind off things :) woot woot :)

Congtrats on your impending nuptials hun, how exciting! You all set for the big day? xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

fluffyblue said:


> BeanieBaby said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on moving over to TTC parkgirl that's great news, all the best of luck and see you over there soon!
> 
> Congats to you too fluffyblue on af arriving, am so jealous, i'm still bleeding from my ERPC mon so seems a long way off for me :cry: Glad to hear the concert went well, but sad to hear your feeling emotional. I have been the same over the weekend, think I tried to do way too much and its set me back a bit. Just gotta start getting into the xmas spirit now to get me out of depression and bring some positive mental attitude back!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hey hun remember you count the day of the ERPC as day 1 of a cycle and you will or should ovulate before next AF arrives ! I ovulated exactly 16 days after my last ERPC !Click to expand...

Thanks babe, didn't know this at all actually have no idea about working out my cycle! So as my cycle was 30 days and I had ERPC 30 Nov guess i'll be expecting af around NYE then and TTC mid-Jan. Expect this to slip though as have heard af taking up to 6/7 to come after ERPC is that right? 

We conceived our daughter in Jan so not sure whether to wait til mid Feb so their b'days aren't mega close, but then again not sure I can wait that long! This month would be perfect as would be due Sept but don't think I can bring myself to TTC before af. 

Had been suffering mid cycle bleeding since my daughter and although smears fine had promised myself i'd get it checked out before TTC again. The hospital has requested an appointment for me in 4-6wks but did say anything it could be wouldn't affect a pregnancy so no need to wait for TTC if appointment not through but would rather get checked out as know i'll worry. Guess there's no point worrying about it now til af arrives and I get appointment through. Sorry girls, ignore, just venting! 

xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

fluffyblue said:


> I have had the first round of bloods done when we saw the fertility man back in September these were the first set which appear to have been normal.
> 
> I had a short LP so they put me on Clomid to bring ovulation forward which I think resulted in an over ripe egg which resulted in the ectopic. Then the RMC specialist said that I didnt need clomid as my ovulation wasnt an issue.
> 
> We had (hubby and I) chromosomal testing done at EPU about 4 weeks ago this takes about 8-12 weeks for results.
> 
> So at the RMC I have to have a full history ie full graphic description of all 5 losses (and ectopic) why where how when etc. I have to have a full scan which ive already had previously, infection testing ie swabs etc and from there who knows. She has mentioned a HSG (lap and dye) to check tubes uterus shape etc so may need that but it appears my problem is not conceiving its keeping hold of it. I have a positive antibody test which would be the problem with clotting however this would naturally be positive as I was pregnant when they tested me so its being redone in January.
> 
> Part of me wants to get PG again and part of me knows its best to wait till at least the chromosome tests come back, which should be early Jan.
> 
> Im quite lucky becuase the fertility clinic still want to see me for tests for prior to conception and the RMC want to see me for tests after conception so I have got full cover

Whenever I read you posts I can't believe how brave you are, you've been through so much but you always seem so strong, you are an inspiration to us all! I really hope you get a happy and healthy BFP in the New Year as you deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

BeanieBaby said:


> fluffyblue said:
> 
> 
> Whenever I read you posts I can't believe how brave you are, you've been through so much but you always seem so strong, you are an inspiration to us all! I really hope you get a happy and healthy BFP in the New Year as you deserve it! :hugs:
> 
> Ditto you truly are an inspiration and I wish you all the luck in the world. Next year it will work out for all of us.Click to expand...


----------



## fluffyblue

Hello good afternoon all, well quiet boring day for me, gotta get laura dressed as goldilocks for her school play I mean gotta get a yellow wig, yellow frilly dress errrmmm by Friday !!!

Dont know if anyone gets this but ive been getting a vibration feeling down below (o'err!)
I thought I had my mobile in my pocket at one stage but it keeps coming and going, does ayone else get this !!

And thanks all of you for your words, im not brave really I just have to cope with it !


----------



## Bambi1985

OMG I get to join you girlies :wohoo:

Been feeling really down the last couple of days due to finding out to colleagues wives are expecting and the fact that I'm OV'ing at the end of this week and I know it'll be another chance gone :( BUT OH said last night we can start trying in Feb :happydance:

Think I'm due to OV around 31st Jan/1st Feb so hoping he'll agree to start a few days earlier to catch that eggy in time :spermy:, otherwise it isn't going to be until mid March.

Wooooo, Off to make a new ticker :baby:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Welcome Bambi, I am feeling a bit up n down last few days too and I am also due to OV this weekend. Its the first time in 12 months that I have to avoid OV!!! Its a bitter of a downer but it also means AF due to come in the following 2 weeks which will give us another step in the right direction.

I am meant to be losing weight for the whole thing and its not happening!! Lol, but determined to try I have said I will exercise everyday until the new year then back down to 4 times a week. My OH has bought me the WII fit for crimbo, hoping that helps too x x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Wow ladies times going by fast! it wont be long now till feb... roll on!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## kitjos

Hello to all! 
Im glad i found this topic as i will be TTC in March/April time and didnt want to do it on my own :nope:

Im 22 years old and my fiance is 24, we are getting married on 19th March 2010. My last Depo shot was approx 1 week ago & we are waiting 2-3 months to TTC due to the chances chemical pregnancy & m/c (and all depends if i get AF soon - but been getting pain and OV cramps so hopefully she will pay me a visit asap!)

I have stocked up on everything you can think of for TTC - OV sticks / preg tests / folic acid / Agnus Castus / conceive plus / thermometer  (do not want to think how much i have spent!!)  :winkwink:

Well, hope we all get get our BFP beggining/mid next year!

Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## fluffyblue

HI all well im on CD10 and got my first high on my CBFM, im so tempted but yet scared of ignoring docs advice. 

Also have listened to 2 lovely ladies sad stories on Miscarraige section re neural defects and folic acid and really really feel for them and think it wouldnt be fair on myself if i risked getting pregnant without building up my folic acid reserves after the methotrexate shot ! Its called limbo !

Im due to ovulate 23/24th so should be able to keep myself busy !!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Fluffy, 

Know what you mean with the folic acid, I have missed 2 tablets this week and thinking have i jeopardised the times I have been taking this, I have been taking since my first pregnancy in July, but did have a week off after the loss, but have been taking them since. So need to make sure i take religiously all the time.

I have started checking with the clearblue digi ov tests today, I know I am not trying until Jan/Feb but want to see length of LP and see what pattern AF is taking. Only using OPK not doing temps personally. Tempted to buy the CBFM in Feb/March when I start seriously trying 
x x


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 
How are you all? :hugs: 

I am driving myself mad, as usual - but also wanted to reiterate that you take first date of ERPC as CD1 - I didn't do that this month and got myself in a right muddle with dates! Though been having plenty of :sex: so fingers crossed. 

Cannot wait for you all to come over to ttc, I miss you! :hugs:


----------



## Bambi1985

KittyKatBabe said:


> Hi Fluffy,
> 
> Know what you mean with the folic acid, I have missed 2 tablets this week and thinking have i jeopardised the times I have been taking this, I have been taking since my first pregnancy in July, but did have a week off after the loss, but have been taking them since. So need to make sure i take religiously all the time.
> 
> I have started checking with the clearblue digi ov tests today, I know I am not trying until Jan/Feb but want to see length of LP and see what pattern AF is taking. Only using OPK not doing temps personally. Tempted to buy the CBFM in Feb/March when I start seriously trying
> x x

I started testing using OPKs yesterday too. Due to OV towards the weekend at hopefully, as I have long cycles this will be the last one before actually TTC, so having a trial run to make sure I know what I'm doing with them etc

Have looked into buying the CBFM but think we're only gonna try that if we havn't gotten our BFP after a few months


----------



## goddess25

Welcome Bambi1985, its a nice bunch of ladies here and looking forward to going through the journey together. I know its easy to get down sometimes but it is truly going to be your time soon. How much are OPK,s and I am not even sure how they work. Do you just pee on them and then they tell you if you are ovulating or not. What is the CBFM?

Kitty Kat Babe - I too am trying to lose a bit of weight before conceiving and so far its ok i suppose, I have lost 6lbs in 3 weeks so thats a nice rate to lose but wish it was more. I have found it hard to go to the gym as I am constantly looking after my 10 month old and by the time my husband gets home from work (7pm) its bathtime, bedtime, and our dinner time so I dont go after.

Welcome to kitjos, hope AF visits you soon and it seems that you are well stocked up and prepared for the journey ahead. 

Fluffy - I would continue to listen to the docs and build up those folic acid reserves esp after the Methotrexate. Its not going to be long now before you can start trying with all of us, and the time will fly past with Christmas and New Year. I sympathise though I am also tempted to start earlier.

Drazic - we miss you here too. Its not the same but we will be joining you ever so soon in the TTC section woohoo... enjoy all the Bding.

I also missed a few folic acid tabs this week i totally forgot them and am worried about it but I am sure its totally fine. As long as you remember most of the time. I have my AF right now my second last one before TTC so I am pretty excited about that.

Does anyone have any plans for the weekend. Cant believe a week tomorrow its going to be CHristmas day.


----------



## Bambi1985

I'm just using cheapy OPKs, were about £5 for 30. Only been using them for a couple of days and think I'm due to OV this weekend so will let you know if I get a positive with them. They work the same as HPTs i think?

CBFM is clear blue fertility moniter https://www.clearblue.com/uk/clearblue-fertility-monitor.php . Supposed to be a lot more accurate than ICs but is more expensive.

I sometimes forget to take my folic acid too. Not worried about it too much at moment, as long as I definintely remember to take it nearer the time.

Sooo excited that it's only a week til christmas, plus we have snow :wohoo:


----------



## goddess25

I cant believe that its only one week until Christmas. I feel a bit sad at this time of year. I am excited in one respect that I have my boy and my wonderful husband so we will spend the day together and its Euans first Christmas, but I miss my family and even my in-laws so much. My family have a big get together at CHristmas and husbands family do it on new years day and its always a bit sad that we miss it all. This year we have cancelled Christmas in terms of presents, we are so skint i am ending up my maternity leave and not getting paid so we cant afford a normal Christmas. We have some gifts for the LO but nothing for each other, I miss buying gifts for my husband and seeing his face. I suppose we will just have to make it up next year.

Hope the snow lasts for a white Christmas!


----------



## goddess25

I cant believe that its only one week until Christmas. I feel a bit sad at this time of year. I am excited in one respect that I have my boy and my wonderful husband so we will spend the day together and its Euans first Christmas, but I miss my family and even my in-laws so much. My family have a big get together at CHristmas and husbands family do it on new years day and its always a bit sad that we miss it all. This year we have cancelled Christmas in terms of presents, we are so skint i am ending up my maternity leave and not getting paid so we cant afford a normal Christmas. We have some gifts for the LO but nothing for each other, I miss buying gifts for my husband and seeing his face. I suppose we will just have to make it up next year.

Hope the snow lasts for a white Christmas!


----------



## cazza1982

Hello Ladies! :hi:

I was wondering if I could join you please??

I am looking to TTC in February 2010 for baby no.2.

I have to take Folic Acid on prescription for at least 2 months before I can TTC, so come February, I should be able to start trying again.

I already have a baby boy who is a cheeky monkey and he was born with a cleft lip and palate amongst other things so I need to be really careful about how I approach this pregnancy and I need to make sure that I am in tip-top shape before I try again (although I did everything right last time and it still happened :cry: )

Hope you are all well.

xxxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hello All, not been on most of weekend. Had 2 gigs in Manchester at wkend that me and my OH went too, really good nights. Also had an ooops on Saturday - should have been more careful, not that I wouldn't want it its just I have to go and have a colposcopy on Tuesday (tomoz) 1.30pm. So bit selfish of me really. 

Used the clearblue digital Ovulation tests with the smiley face - they rock, on Day 10 I tested with FMU - no smiley face - Day 11 tested with FMU - SMILEY FACE!!!. So simple to read and use. So with it being a 24 - 36 hour window to ov according to the packets I have marked Day 12 as my OV day - this means that we had sex on day 10 and day 12 (not really in mood due to weight gain and feeling crappy).

Really need a successful weight loss, I am getting bigger and my appetite is out of control now. I am an eating machine lol. So February is looking like a very good month to start, I will have jumpstarted the diet.
Good luck girls and I cannot wait til we are all trying in 2010 - baby :dust: to us all.

Drazic - I miss you hun too, really want be over with you asap x x

Welcome Cazza x x - Great girls you are joining x

Goddess - you have been the gym - you legend - I am doing stuff at home and failing lol

Good luck and Merry Xmas to you all x:kiss:


----------



## goddess25

Cazza welcome your little guy is gorgeous. You are doing everything right.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey girls, had my colposcopy turned into a biopsy. Not what I would have preferred but all steps to getting fit for babymaking. Still want to start TTC in Feb - just need all clear from docs which should get in time to do so.

Merry Xmas again girls, probably will be offline until days before new year.

x x


----------



## goddess25

Merry Christmas to all my fellow Feb 2010 WTT,ers.

Kittykat hope you are feeling ok after the biopsy and hope you get the all clear from the docs.


----------



## goddess25

Although my plan is still to get pregnant round about Feb... we have started a little early. WOOHOO here is hoping for a late Christmas pressie.


----------



## Bambi1985

Keeping my fingers crossed for you goddess!

I am currently 3 dpo and due to my long cycles (around 42 days) next time I OV at the end Jan/beg Feb we will be trying. Only 1 more AF to go :wohoo:


----------



## Honey79

Hi, 

I had a MC a couple of days ago and am just sooo upset! It's been a difficult few days but if everything goes well we should be able to start trying at the end of Feb/early March. How do you guys feel about having winter babies? I have got a bit of a hang up about having a winter baby (for reasons I don't know why) and I am just trying to work out whether I am just being unreasonable. I don't like the idea of waiting until June to try but I don't know if I would be happier being a spring mum...? Sorry, I am probably just spouting and not making any sense...


----------



## goddess25

How are all you girls doing? Are you moving over to TTC?


----------

